# Newbie in Leesburg, VA



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Gino. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Springhill (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to AT


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting :archer:


----------



## Roofy49 (Oct 14, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!

Enjoy archery, Bring others along!


----------



## Pickert (Dec 12, 2007)

Welcome to AT.:smile:

Good luck and good shooting.


----------



## JStinson (Aug 24, 2008)

*Hey, VA!*

You'll love bowhunting! Absolutely nothing like it!!

Just remember: deer hunting is hard!!

www.deerhuntingishard.blogspot.com

Happy Huntin'
Jack


----------

